# Unidentified cameroon species hatch



## Birdfly (Feb 5, 2008)

and as they are now


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 5, 2008)

great pics !


----------



## ubb (Feb 5, 2008)

can you put a pic of the ooth?


----------



## spawn (Feb 5, 2008)

If our forum had a POTM contest, I'd nominate this picture until it won:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 5, 2008)

beatifull one  cute little guys


----------



## Birdfly (Feb 5, 2008)

Spawn, i can always rely on you to say the nicest things  cheers mate.

Ubb, good idea i'll see what i can do, might be in a bit of a state now but ?

My guess would be a sphoddie but you never know  

I lost most of them, you might be able to see some struggling to break out of the hatching cowl? and later loads more died as free moving 1st instars, they had plenty of appropriately sized flies but they became listless, i didnt see any feeding and they died too, i have 3 left  i hope they are opposite sexes?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 5, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Spawn, i can always rely on you to say the nicest things  cheers mate.Ubb, good idea i'll see what i can do, might be in a bit of a state now but ?
> 
> My guess would be a sphoddie but you never know
> 
> I lost most of them, you might be able to see some struggling to break out of the hatching cowl? and later loads more died as free moving 1st instars, they had plenty of appropriately sized flies but they became listless, i didnt see any feeding and they died too, i have 3 left  i hope they are opposite sexes?


dam all them nymphs and only 3 left..what was humidity like?how many didn't hatch?they look so cool..u take wonderful pics.


----------



## Birdfly (Feb 5, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> dam all them nymphs and only 3 left..what was humidity like?how many didn't hatch?they look so cool..u take wonderful pics.


50% died in the hatch the others afterwards, humidity was slightly higher than normal parameters but had been dryer two days earlier.

Conditions were not right though!

Cheers mate, so do you :blink:


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pics Gary, good timing!!

It does look like _Sphodromantis sp._ as you suggested.


----------



## empusapennata (Feb 6, 2008)

nice macro-word, and great pic. Regards


----------

